# 12w7 or eclipse 12 aluminum



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

can't decide. amp will be PGti800.1 i already built the box to the specs of a w7 (i think its 1.6 cu. ft. but can't remember. the box is sealed. one company, which doesn't sell JL btw says the amp is going to be underpowering the w7. i don't think so. and they said the eclipse aluminum is clearer and will sound good in any box you put it in. some opinions would be great. the w7 is as low as $510, where as i can get the eclipse for $350 so if everything they say is true than that's what im going with.


----------



## wolf (Jun 23, 2003)

in my PERSONAL opinon, eclipse is the best sounding sub around. you are right in the fact that they are sluts... they work in any box. also when someone lies to you about a vented box for that sub, email me and i will send you the specs which came from eclipse, and the plans for building the box which also came from eclipse. shop around $350 is a little high. $299 sounds about right for some reason. i think the amp is strong enough for either. i think "one company" is tring to step you into a sub that they sell and pitching it at a lower price to make you bite. also i think they are pitching it at a padded price since they already know you are willing to pay $510 for the jl. the typical customer response to that situation is tell them that there closest competitor (that sells eclipse) will sell the same sub for $275. then ask him if he is interseted in your business. if he says no first he is a fool. second you don't want to do business with him anyway. then goto ebay and buy it for $275 shipped. as you can tell i am a fan of eclipse. i like the jl to but not at $510. anyway i hope this helps.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *can't decide. amp will be PGti800.1 i already built the box to the specs of a w7 (i think its 1.6 cu. ft. but can't remember. the box is sealed. one company, which doesn't sell JL btw says the amp is going to be underpowering the w7. i don't think so. and they said the eclipse aluminum is clearer and will sound good in any box you put it in. some opinions would be great. the w7 is as low as $510, where as i can get the eclipse for $350 so if everything they say is true than that's what im going with. *


That amp will give you 1000x1 @ 2 ohms...but the 12W7 is a 3 ohm sub. So you will not be getting the 1000 watts. It will still be enough power...buy in my experience, the more power you can give a W7 the better it will perform.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

just thought i'd bring this thread back to life....
the w7 can handle 750 watts rms at 3 ohm.
my 800.1 amp was tested and runs 866rms at 2ohm. 
it'll be an awesome combo. i've haeard an SUV with 2 of everything i want. (2 12"w7's +2 of the 800.1 PG amps) it's awesome.

now that i finally have the money in my pocket and im going for the w7. (my dream, i can't change now  ) what's the cheapest price you guys have seen for the 12" ??? i realy want the warranty, but im just not payin 650+ at car-toys, etc.. and it's not that im lazy, i'd search yahoo myself but i want a site that YOU GUYS HAVE DELT with!!!! im not riskin my hard earned cash.
so cheap+trust worthy  
i've been savin up for this sub for a damn long time it seems.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *just thought i'd bring this thread back to life....
> the w7 can handle 750 watts rms at 3 ohm.
> my 800.1 amp was tested and runs 866rms at 2ohm.
> it'll be an awesome combo. i've haeard an SUV with 2 of everything i want. (2 12"w7's +2 of the 800.1 PG amps) it's awesome.
> ...


before you go blow all of your money on 2 w7's you might want to read up on this forum
http://forum.soundillusions.net/index.php?

Mainly check out the opinions of the people in the elemental designs forum or the car audio forum. Just tryin to help ya out here, you can save $700+ for basically an equivalent product. If you decide you still want to go for the w7 then, by all means, go wild and have fun 

Sorry I can't help ya on somewhere to get the w7 for cheap. I would try a local, privately-owned car audio shop. If you can find a nice enough one that will carry the w7 you might be able to get a good deal. They will haggle with you on the prices, unlike Car Toys or other big name places. Good Luck


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

do ebay, but make sure u read thier feedback. if they have negatives that u dont feel comfortable with, dont chance it. my friend picked one up off ebay for $500 i believe. for the most part ebay is legit, ive ordered almost everything that is aftermarket on my car off ebay. ive never been screwed, just readup. hope this helps.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im stuck on the w7. oh, and im only gettin one. the suv i heard had TWO of what i am doing. umm, i really want the warranty from a local shop. i saw a 12w7 on clearance last november for $540 and i coulda got warranty. im mad i missed that one  .
im trying to haggle with cartoys. man i've bought all my amps and 61/2"s there. (bought one amp refurbished-got awesome deal, the other one was after they quit selling PG but had some in warehouse, got better deal than cheapest internet price  )
but the assholes won't give me anything below $650 even for the USED showroom model. ha ha ha f*** them!!! i know they get that sub CHEAP if their competition sold the one for $540
im goin back to cartoys tomorrow to haggle with the owner.
unfortunately, not too many places carry JL so.....
i'll check out that site now that was posted so maybe things'll change.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....damn, you think 650 is bad.....

http://www.tweeter.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1219385&cp=1124550

thats pretty much what all the local owned stores run em for too.....  no w7 fo me


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a 12w7 and im in love with it and so is everyone who hears it. that amp will be fine, but you might eventually want to change to a ported box for a couple more dbs.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

once i get my setup redone, im turning the sub around and building it into my wall/amp rack, the cool shop "sounds on wheels" said i could try out 3 or 4 different subs and see which sounds better in my car. i just need to install my 800.1 first. i need to get around to cutting the wood.


----------

